# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Burnishing Rods...

## Keith Larman

A while back we had some discussions here about burnishing. Folk asked me what I used for burnishing and expressed an interest in the rods should I put them up for sale. Well, I finally got the time to photograph the two styles I have and put them up on my site for sale. 



These are both made with tungsten tips and a machined handle attached. The thicker handle makes it a *lot* easier on the hands for those marathon burnishing sessions. The shapes of the tips are custom designed for traditional methods of burnishing and are sized for the widths we tend to deal with on Japanese style swords. There are two tips styles -- one more with a longer, more continuously radiused tip, the other with a longer flat area and a tighter radius on the end. I like both for different reasons. 





Anyway, since people had asked, they're up on my site (finally) for sale. Go to my for sale page on my site and scroll down a bit.

http://summerchild.com

Once I started using these all my old burnishers pretty much went into storage. I still do pull out my old favorites I bought from Japan, but I find I do the overwhelming majority of my burnishing with these tools now. They're just simply more flexible, easier to keep clean, smoother, harder, and easier to hold in the hand for long periods. Well, IMHO at least.  :Wink: 

Keith Larman
http://summerchild.com

----------

